# Odeon Cinema Suffolk



## fezzet (Dec 6, 2018)

Many of you local to the East of England or at least Suffolk might be aware of this location. Unfortunately it’s now inaccessible but I was able to get permission from the new owners to do some filming for prosperity. 

I know the video is long so won’t be very ones cup of tea, but for those interested you may like to see the interior. 

Enjoy


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2018)

Curious looking place. Thanks.


----------



## Silverlight (Dec 8, 2018)

Something different. Thank you


----------



## odeon master (Dec 15, 2018)

Interesting to see, though this old cinema has been totally modernised inside and you carnt see anything old at all which is a great shame. The old Odeon at Burton on trent was a complete contrast to this having all its 1930's art deco plasterework and ceiling on show, non of that awfull suspended ceilings like in this one. I noticed the carpet was identical to the burton odeon that blue with the 3 diagonal lines on it, think that carpet was used in odeons up and down the country in the late 80's early 90's lol.
Its been well preserved considering its been out of use for 15 years, no vandal and gyppo ingress for sure

THE ODEON MAN


----------

